
Riastradh's Lisp Style Rules - gibsonf1
http://mumble.net/%7Ecampbell/scheme/style.txt
======
gibsonf1
Many thanks to Marco Gallotta <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=67900> for
linking to this excellent guide.

